# Free rat cage!



## sezra (May 20, 2011)

I have a Ferplast Furet plus rat cage free to a good home. Sadly my ratties passed away and due to having a dog we have decided not to get anymore rats for now. It still has a litter tray area but no bottle or shelf so you could accessorise as required.

If you are interested please pm me and I will be happy to discuss arrangements for collection.


----------



## RubyReckless (Oct 25, 2011)

I *so* wish we live close!


----------



## Morgo1645 (Nov 6, 2012)

"..........


----------



## Morgo1645 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey I was thinking about getting this rat cage I have a girbil already and I was thing about getting a rat I was wording were abouts you live can you please reply as soon as poss thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2012)

This thread is over a year old, I'm guessing the cage has found a home by now


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

This advert is 1 year old now!
And by the way if you have rats you MUST have them in pairs or groups and NEVER on there own!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Morgo1645 said:


> Hey I was thinking about getting this rat cage I have a girbil already and I was thing about getting *a rat* I was wording were abouts you live can you please reply as soon as poss thanks


Surely you mean at least a *pair* or a *trio* of rats. Rats don't do well on their own


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

neither do gerbils...

(disclaimer: split-cage intro needed for adults...)


----------



## oreoo1823 (Dec 27, 2012)

sezra said:


> I have a Ferplast Furet plus rat cage free to a good home. Sadly my ratties passed away and due to having a dog we have decided not to get anymore rats for now. It still has a litter tray area but no bottle or shelf so you could accessorise as required.
> 
> If you are interested please pm me and I will be happy to discuss arrangements for collection.


yes my name is april i was wondering do you still have that rat cage


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

oreoo1823 said:


> yes my name is april i was wondering do you still have that rat cage


This thread is well over a year old


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

oreoo1823 said:


> yes my name is april i was wondering do you still have that rat cage


Please look at the date when this was posted! 
Its over a year old now. I highly doubt this cage is still available now!


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

There's been a lot of old threads dragged up recently


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 29, 2012)

I have been looking for a cheap/free rat cage for my 2 baby rats. They are starting to get too big for the one I currently have. Please email me: [email protected] Thank you!

Whoops! I didn't check the date of when this was posted.. Haha! Thanks anyways!


----------



## christinechambers2011 (Dec 30, 2012)

hi i have just seen your ad that u have a free rat cage i was wondering if u still had it thanx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

christinechambers2011 said:


> hi i have just seen your ad that u have a free rat cage i was wondering if u still had it thanx


Try reading the whole thread rather than just the first post. Seem to be a lot of people joining in the hope of getting a freebie nowadays


----------

